# Barn Find Schwinn B6



## OldBikeGuy77 (Apr 18, 2021)

Just picked up this old Schwinn B6. The guy literally pulled it out of his dad's barn. Need help figuring out the year on it. I ran the serial number and it is coming up 1955 or 1957 which is probably not right. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Apr 18, 2021)

More pics

*
















*


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2021)

If that's a B and 5 numbers the serial number was stamped in 1952 and again in 1953.  Is it a B or an R or P?


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Apr 18, 2021)

Serial number is R70145


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2021)

OldBikeGuy77 said:


> Serial number is R70145




Then the serial was stamped in mid 1955. But the bike doesn't match up to a 55 model. The 55 Streamliner had the Rocket Ray light and could have the locking fork option. Are you sure that's an R?


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2021)

Maybe clean up the drop out and take a good picture. Good close up shots show more than what the naked eye can see on something like that. That has to be a B looking at the components on the bike.


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Apr 18, 2021)

Yeah just checked it again. It is an R.


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## 1817cent (Apr 18, 2021)

Pretty neat old bike.  Looks like it should clean up pretty good.  Have fun with it..


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2021)

Interesting! .................................. 05/20/1955---- R70102 ---- R74900

1953 was the last year for the B-6 Streamliner model. In 1954 the B-6 Streamliner was changed to the D-16 and the rear carrier was the shorter Hornet type and the fender light was changed to the Rocket Ray, plus the paint scheme changed. The locking springer was an option for 1955 so that's not a big surprise. That's a pretty unique piece that I can't explain.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (Apr 18, 2021)

I went thru the serial list again thinking Schwinn popped in a few R serials in 1952 or 53, but there are no R serials until 1955. There must be some R serial numbers that didn't get recorded? Schwinn did not build these B models after 1953 and the only model with the spear paint scheme and fender light in 1955 was the Phantom. In 1953 just about every bike Schwinn produced had a model name decal on it's chain guard and I see no trace of one. If I had to guess the year on this one without the actual serial with just the serial location, I would say it's a 1952 model. This piece is definitely an anomaly!

This is what the B6 Streamliner evolved into for 1955.


----------



## Neal405 (Apr 19, 2021)

My brother in-law just picked up what looks to be the same bike. He said the serial number is on the rear drop out and he couldn't read it. A quick look in the online Schwinn catalogs and I told him it maybe a last year of the 



B6 1952. I hope he sells it to me!


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Apr 19, 2021)

Nice bike! The paint is really good and it appears you have the original seat.  The one difference I notice right away is mine has the train light on the front fender (just missing the light cover currently).


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 19, 2021)

Neal405 said:


> My brother in-law just picked up what looks to be the same bike. He said the serial number is on the rear drop out and he couldn't read it. A quick look in the online Schwinn catalogs and I told him it maybe a last year of the View attachment 1394606
> 
> B6 1952. I hope he sells it to me!




Actually 1953 was the last year of the B-6 Autocycle and it was named the Streamliner. Still had the B-6 model number and the B-6 components and paint. Your BIL's looks like a 1954 Streamliner. White fender tips and no train light.


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (Apr 25, 2021)

The headset on the B6 looks more like my late 1940's B6 than it does my early 1950s Phantoms. The B6 does not have the chrome bearing cup on top of the head tube. See pics. First pic is the B6 taken apart, second pic is my 1952 Phantom, third pic is my late 40s black/white B6.  Wondering if this shows the red B6 is older than 1952?


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (May 29, 2021)

Updated pics. She is looking a lot better. Thanks to Bob U for the seat.  The patina on this bike is fantastic.


----------

